# BA or AA for IGF!!



## OldSchoolLifter (Dec 6, 2011)

Okay enough is enough there is so much conflicting information I want to know who first hand has used BA in there IGF Lr3 and 30 days later was it still as potent as the first day? 

I have both aa and ba on hand, but Id rather use BA becasue of the less PIP when injecting IM.

But if I have to use AA 

So Mote it be... lol


----------



## Thresh (Dec 6, 2011)

If your vial is sterile, distilled water 

If not, both work. I use distilled water with .1% BA. 

99.9ml distilled water with .1ml BA. Vial has lasted months and met all my "water" needs.


----------



## titanman03 (Dec 6, 2011)

ive had no problems with using bacwater with my igf , if your not going to use it all up in under 30-35 days that it has a chance of losing potency , but ive seen results online with people who have done tests and it took alot longer than that to lose its potency , youll be fine with the bacwater in my opinion , it worked fine for me when i used igf and i plan on doing it the same way next time i take it


----------



## pieguy (Dec 7, 2011)

Twist says the stuff begins to degrade within 48 hours and lose potency, but didn't go into detail on what rate. I just recon all my igf in bac water .9% sodium chloride and use it very quickly (within 2 weeks).


----------



## PappyMason (Dec 7, 2011)

Currently using BW right now i will let u know if its still potent in 2 weeks


----------



## aminoman74 (Dec 7, 2011)

BA is fine bro.


----------



## spaemp3 (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks guys I've been wondering the same thing. I got BAC water but ive had bottles of peps from EP in fridge for awhile. IGF-DES & IGF-LR3. Does it matter the type of IGF the way it needs to be reconstitued ? As most mine is DES

Real quick not to thread hijack but can someone give mea quick protocol for igf and mgf-des cycle


----------



## the_predator (Dec 23, 2011)

Would like to see Twist's info on this. Do you have a previous post or link Pieguy?


----------



## Peptide Source (Dec 24, 2011)

Your product is safe to use with bac water. DES or LR3 should be used within two weeks after recon.


----------

